# الخلطات الاسفلتية



## WADHAH (29 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو ممن عندة كتب او معرفة بكيفية تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية ان يطلعنا عليها 
مع خالص الشكر:31:


----------



## صقر مأرب (1 أكتوبر 2006)

بالنسبه للخلطات الاسفلتيه تعتمد بشكل اساسي على مصادر المواد بحيث تكون مطابقه لنوع الخلطه المطلوب عملها حيث تخضع لما نطلق عليه خلطه تصميميه (mix Design) وهذه تتم بالمختبر والذي شايع حاليا في الخلطات يتبع نظام ( الاشتو) وهي سهله بحيث يتمكن المهندس من عملها وتحديد النسب بحيث تحقق المعايير المطلوبه في المواصفات ممكن ترجع لاحد الكتب وهي كثيره في هندسة الطرق


----------



## blackmo0on (2 أكتوبر 2006)

للمزيد من المعلومات اذهب الى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=237475#post237475


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 نوفمبر 2008)

من فضلك حث الرابط


----------



## عبدالرؤوف الزروق (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ماهي الخلطبه الاسفلتيه بالبولمر وما هي انواع البولمر


----------



## abu jameel (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الخلطات الاسفلتية انواع عديدة نذكر منها خلطة الاساس والرابطة والسطحية كما توجد خلطات خاصه عندمقتربات الجسور وعند الاشارات المرورية والتقاطعات والتي تحتاج الى ثبات عالي .
ولغرض عمل المعادلة يجب ان تؤخذ الاوزان المطلوبة ضمن المحددات المعطات لكل صنف فمثلا اذا
حدد الحصى حجم 12 ملم من 40—60فيستحسن ان يؤخذ 50 وهكذا لبقية المواد.
وفي المختبر نخلط المواد مع الحد الادنى من الزفت وبعد تمام العملية نجد كم هي الفراغات الهوائية وكم
هي الكثافة والزحف والثبات ثم نزيد نسبة الزفت ونجد الكثافة والثبات وغيرها وايضا نزيد نسبة الزفت
مرة اخرى وبذلك نحصل على ازواج مرتبة من النقاط هي العلاقة بين نسبة الزفت وكل من الكثافة والزحف
والفراغات والثبات وعند رسم هذه النقاط على المحاور نستطيع ان نجد المحتوى الزفتي عند اكبر كثافة
واحسن محتوى زفتي عند احسن فراغات وهكذا لكل المتطلبات عندها ناخذ المعدل للمحتوى الزفتي
وبذلك نستطيع انتاج الاسفلت في المعمل وفق 1- المواد الجافة وحسب المعادلة المعمولة .
2- الزفت وحسب نتيجة المختبر.
قريبا ان شاء الله سنذكر بتفصيل طريقة عمل المعادلة في المختبر
السلام عليكم


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

البولمر مادة كيميائية حيبية الشكل بيضاء اللون تضاف الى الخلطة الخلطة الاسفلتية فى احد مراحل تصميمها وانتاجها لاضافة بعض الصفات الممتازة.

هنالك تصميم للخلطة الاسفلتية تسمى طريقة السوبربيف super pave وهى طريقة مستخدمة بكثافة فى الطرق الحديثة نتمنى من الاخوة الخبراء شرح طريقة تصميم الخلطة بهذه الطريقة مع الصور التوضيحية حتى يعم الفائدة الجميع ...وكذلك نتمنى منكم الكتابة بالشرح لاختبارات الخلطة الاسفلتية فى المعمل والحقل حتى يكتمل الموضوع .


----------



## abu jameel (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اعزائي المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
غدا ان شاء الله ساتوجه الى بيت الله المكرم وعند عودتي باذن الله سنفتح موضوع الاسفلت
من المعادلة وحساب الكميات اللازمة من ركام وزفت والمادة المالئةالمسمات فلروكذلك سنتكلم
عن الحدل ونوعية الحادلات وغيرها
السلام عليكم


----------



## abu jameel (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*الخلطات الاسفلتية وموضوع حدل الاسفلت*

لي خبرة جيدة باعمال الطرق وكتبت ستة صفحات على (word )وجدول على (excel ) واريد رفعها الى المنتدى يرجى توضيح ذلك وبدون طلاسم


----------



## منتظر الشافعي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا
جزيلا


----------



## abu jameel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*معادلة الاسفلت ومواضيع تخص الحدل (ضغط الاسفلت )*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=77247143e6e0366054584edf9c1547db
اعلاه الرابط لكيفية عمل معادلة للاسفلت وانا جاهز لاي استفسار والسلام عليكم.


----------



## abu jameel (1 يناير 2009)

*معادلة الاسفلت*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدوان الرابط اعلاه لايعمل فضلا الذهاب الى الرابط ادناه
http://www.7ammil.com/download.php?id=YUM08AR7TW
اسف لهذه اللخبطة وسوف ارفع ان شاء الله الحسابات بعد المعادلة


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 يوليو 2009)

ارجو القاء الضوء وبالتفصيل ويستحسن بالصور لاعمال تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية بطريقة السوبر بيف 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 يوليو 2009)

ارجو القاء الضوء على طريقة السوبر بييف مؤيده بالصور ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا استاذي الكريم


----------



## mohamed0osama (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد أن أعرف كيفية عمل خلطة بنظام السوبربيف جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابطين لم تعمل أرجوا التأكد منها وعلى العموم لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على جهودكم


----------



## ياسر سالمان (7 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع تشكروا عليه جميعاً لكل من ساهم برابط يعمل او لا يعمل فهو مجهود يكفى المحاولة


----------



## ماجد العراقي (7 مايو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء شكرا على المجهود لكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## مختار محمد حنفى (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير:75::75::75:


----------



## احمد نايف عبد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد ملف كامل عن انشاء الطرق والخلطات الاسفلتيه وشكرا


----------



## الساحق الاول (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## اميرالشباب م (19 فبراير 2011)

عايز اعرف طريقه اللخلطات الاسفلت


----------

